# T G Green Potteries, Derby, April 2012



## TranKmasT (Apr 24, 2012)

This is a massive site. Anyone thinking of visited here, you'll need a day especially if you're pedantic like me. I think we managed to explore about 2/3rds of it. Once me and *Donebythehands
* got inside we split off in different directions, trying to keep a mental note of the good bits so we could confer later and swop over. We had a game trying to keep camera gear dry in places as it was pissing down outside, finding it's way through the many cracks in the roof because of all the missing lead. 





> Cornish Kitchen Ware was first produced in 1926 by T.G.Green & Co in Church Gresley, Derbyshire, a county famed for its pottery. The range’s special characteristic came from the lathe-turning process, which cut clean bands through its beautiful blue slip to show the white clay beneath. It was apparently this that inspired the name, since it reminded one T.G.Green & Co. employee of the clear blues and white-tipped waves of Cornwall.
> 
> The range of kitchen and table ware, from the hooped plates to the iconic storage jars, was an immediate success and remained popular from then on. This inspired T.G.Green & Co. to produce more colours of Cornishware, and more ranges, including the spotted Domino Ware and the cream and green Streamline Ware.




*http://www.tggreen.co.uk/about-us*























*
A few pictures from the smaller outer sheds.*


















*Inside the main building.*





















. 




















. 




















. 


















































. 



















*Thanks for looking.*​


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2012)

Love the staircase,great report & photos.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 24, 2012)

nice shots mate that staircase would do my head in if i had worked there though haha...


----------



## Darksider (Apr 24, 2012)

Those stairs have got to be unique, thanks.


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 24, 2012)

Like it, very nice..


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 24, 2012)

epic pics as usuall


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 25, 2012)

Great photographs! Looks like there was loads still there to snap away at, Love the old bottle shot


----------



## John_D (Apr 25, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Great photographs! Looks like there was loads still there to snap away at, Love the old bottle shot


If the 'Johnson Mathey Liquid Bright gold" bottle has its original contents, then the quantity in it is probably worth close to £1000 with the current high gold price  (when recycled back through the suppliers). Currently it sells for $30 for 2 grams, that 1KG bottle has to be about 1/4 full. 
It's also highly toxic apparently.:icon_evil


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 25, 2012)

Quality report bud. Always nice to see in here, and still plenty to go at too


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 25, 2012)

Brilliant place! Like it when theres plenty of bits and bobs left behind.
Ace photos.


----------



## adzst24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great pics looks a cracking place.


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 26, 2012)

Just did this today, but couldn't enter the main areas, as i went solo.. Can i add my pictures here instead of starting a new thread?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 26, 2012)

hay thats really great..loads to look at..well done both


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 26, 2012)

imyimyimy said:


> Just did this today, but couldn't enter the main areas, as i went solo.. Can i add my pictures here instead of starting a new thread?



Sure, go ahead.


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks. Also for posting the history too, this was well worth the wet journey and two buses, site is massive, hours of fun.. Easy to get into too  apart from the main building, here we go..


Point Of Entry






This looked like the main doorway, every door was boarded up






Outer Pots





We all love Ripped Abandoned Chairs 





Close Up of a Pot





Entry to machineworks and files





machine works room panomatic





Big huge light bulb, surprised no one smashed it yet 





Rusty Pliars





Light Switch






Panomatic to outer perimeter





Feul Pump For Trucks






Keys, Keys are good!!






And to finish it off a blogratory self shot


----------



## meltdown (Apr 26, 2012)

Really interesting and great pics. Thanks


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 27, 2012)

Brilliant guys, just brilliant!!


----------



## nelly (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats brilliant, loads of shiz left inside


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice that, good stuff!


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2012)

Great pics guys, this place looks great, like the giant light bulb and that kiln


----------



## deadmongoose (May 14, 2012)

I'd be careful visiting this site now, visited a couple of weeks back and found ourselves escorted out by a couple of police units. It seems security have moved in.


----------



## Booche (May 31, 2012)

Great pics 

i actually did a visit there and got rudely told to get off even when i asked nicely would it be possible the "Security" just blank us and then said "If i catch you on here i will smash up your equipment" GRRRR what/who do they think they are


----------



## MD (May 31, 2012)

its always had security 
you just have to avoid them 
hope you had a burger when you finished


----------



## flyboys90 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 5, 2012)

MD said:


> its always had security
> you just have to avoid them
> hope you had a burger when you finished



Really?.. I was there for a few good hours mate! Spitting rain must put them off then aha


----------

